
Slack Block Kit Builder - guessmyname
https://api.slack.com/tools/block-kit-builder
======
kevsim
Here’s info on Block Kit that’s not behind a login wall in case you’re like me
and don’t know what it was: [https://api.slack.com/block-
kit](https://api.slack.com/block-kit)

